# Nichol Kola Bottles



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

Posting a couple of pics of Nichol Kola bottles.  Any interest here?


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

*Questions RE: Nichol Kola Bottles*

Wondering about the age difference between the two styles of bottles.  All of these were bottled in Quincey, Fl.

 Also, on the slab-sided models, only one lacks the notice of Vitamin B1 added.  Just curious about that difference too.

 Any ideas??


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 19, 2010)

*RE: Questions RE: Nichol Kola Bottles*

Nice group of Nichol Kolas. I am afraid I don't have any answers for you though.


----------



## madman (Mar 19, 2010)

*RE: Questions RE: Nichol Kola Bottles*

ill agree with joe nice bottles , but no info


----------



## Eric (Mar 21, 2010)

*RE: Questions RE: Nichol Kola Bottles*

I'd be interested in them... I replied to your email....
 As far as the difference in labels they where just different plates and dates.
 Some will say America's Taste sensation also in that space.
 the smooth bottles I would say are older before they tried to get a set/common look among the bottlers..
 This was a mom and pop shop... and bottlers could get bottles where ever they wanted when it came to some brands... this being one...
 do you have any carriers or crates with these? I'm interested in anything Nichol Kola.

 Thanks!


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 21, 2010)

*RE: Questions RE: Nichol Kola Bottles*

i'd be interested in a couple of them ...nice lookin bottles  . some of  these are later one's the earlys had  a 5 and 6 cent return on them i believe..


----------

